# Can a guppy be kept by itself?



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

So, My Little Brother asked me a question, And I really don't know the answer.

I have had people ask me this before and I've wondered about it, but I'm still not positive. 

So, Can one guppy be kept by itself? :-?


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm wondering the same thing! I need to quarantine one of mz males, his tail is really ruined  he's getting picked on so much!


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

I am honestly not sure. Betta fish are the only type of fish I have owned.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

They arent schooling fish and can be kept by them self. They will feel a bit more secure with 2 or 3 more but by itself is fine aswell


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

trilobite said:


> They arent schooling fish and can be kept by them self. They will feel a bit more secure with 2 or 3 more but by itself is fine aswell


+1


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

While they aren't technically schooling fish they are social and usually do best when kept in groups. They won't necessarily be unhappy alone, but from my experience they feel safer and more comfortable and are more active when there are multiple of them.


----------



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

Is there any Definite ways of telling if it is a female or a male? Once we thought we had two male turned out one was female and we had a bunch of babies.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Anal fin. If its a fan shape then its a female and if its a rod shape its a male
Like this


----------



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

Ok, thanks!


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

Yep, I did do thaat for s while with Monster Guppy before she died. She was evil, and did fine on her own. She bullyed half-grown angelfish, too.


----------



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

O my goodness lol. She sounds evil! Lol never heard of a guppy attacking anything other then a other guppy. 

So, ( Im sorry, my little bro is extremely interested in guppys lol ) what size tank do you guys recommend. Like for one or for three females or males ( no breeding allowed lol)


----------



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

And do they like tons as tons of plants, or just a couple?


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

She was really evil...I don't think she liked being called Nancy. 

Well, I have had them in 10 and 55 gallon tanks, but I would say the best would be a ten-fifteen gallon...Though if you have the space, mine loved playing in the bubbles in the 55 gallon tank. 

Well, mine liked them a lot, but give them open areas too, but they do like lots of plants to hide in. Just also understock the guppy tank, especially with lots of hiding places for baby guppies, and especially with males and females.


----------



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

Ten gallons for one? 
not trying o breed, he just wants one or three males. He hasn't made up his mind yet lol.

Ther will not be any other fish in there but he is debating on getting a ghost shrimp with it.


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

Well, ten gallons for about three or four. 
I would personally get all females, as my male platies chase each other, as well as my male guppies. If you want, you could do a little community tank with some small fish. Maybe you should ask lilnaugrim? I'm pretty sure she has kept guppies more than I have.


----------

